# One max



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

Does the root method for the one work on the one max? Soff? I know this is proly a no but worth asking right?!

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is only for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers. Moved to general section.


----------

